# Skid Steer Help Needed



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

I Have Been Plowing For 4 Years Now Its Time To Invest In A Skid Steer
I Know Nothing About These Machines I Mainly Need It To Move Snow At Parking Lots From One Place To Another Any Suggestions On What To Get Definitely Want A Used One Thats For Sure


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*Cat!!*

go cat all the way get a track unit 247 its an awesome machine if ya want something bigger get a 277 . Buy a cat you wont go wrong!!


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*CAT.. I agree!!*

I have owned a Case 70xt, New Holland LS180 and Gehl CTL 80. The Gehl was nice, but NOTHHING compared to my Cat 252. You will pay more for it, but hands down the nicest machine available. Parts are available everywhere, they offer 24 hr service and The basic quality of the machine is fantastic, I will be purchasing all CAT heavy equipment from here on. Plus when you can finance at 4.3 % for 4 years, Why not?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Financing at those terms are for new skidloaders. He wants used. Best I can tell you is get the local equipment traders and see what they are going for. THis will give you a ballpark idea of what model and what year machine you are looking for. I have a Bobcat 773 and it does a great job. Cab/heat are a plus, but will cost you more money. Listen to the dealers and filter the fact from the sales pitch. Search online. You also have to filter thru the opinions on the websites like this one. There are lots of good machines out there that will do what you want it to do. Look for a machine with a good dealer network in your area. Hope some of this helps you.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

mrussel- A good first skid steer for moving snow in a parking lot would prolly be a rubber tired machine with cab & heat. Also buy a good large snow bucket.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

If you are buying used. Get a bobcat. Since anybody can fix them. They are super easy to work on too. Plus they run for ever.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*skid steer*

What ever type of skid steer you decide to purchase, do not purchase a skid steer with foot controls. Joystick controls are the only way to go..... And if you can, get a skid steer with AC and heat. A AC/heater unit will defrost the windows much better because of the AC condensor. All of this is just my experience. I own 8 skid steers. 2004 or newer.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

If you look around a used BOBCAT, you can get ones that have optional controls
foot, or hand controls, flip a switch to pick. (you can evern get mid-size Bobcats with joystick (basically cat controls)) That way you can put any operator in it. I would not go for track machines if you are using it just for snow. go tires. Bobcats run for ever, easy to fix. lots of people around to fix them if you don't have time or the tools.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

DugHD said:


> mrussel- A good first skid steer for moving snow in a parking lot would prolly be a rubber tired machine with cab & heat. Also buy a good large snow bucket.


A large bucket is great if you're working by the job. Most of our contracts are per hour..lol

Most skidsteers are good enough for snow, John Deere, bobcat. Price can vary but I found rental companies sell them pretty cheap. They've already got their money out of it...could be a way to go.


----------



## Schwertnerlandc (Nov 1, 2006)

*Cat!*

What ever you do get a 2 speed! I have a Cat 262B 2 speed and its he greatest! Talk to the dealers Cats hurting for sales I saved about $10,000 and got 1.7% for 60 mo. Write me with any questions


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Do you have a flyer from your dealer showing the 1.7%? My local dealer said they would match any rates that I could show them.


----------



## Schwertnerlandc (Nov 1, 2006)

River Hill said:


> Do you have a flyer from your dealer showing the 1.7%? My local dealer said they would match any rates that I could show them.


Ya its through Cat Financial let me find the paper work. Its a mess getting ready! If you can send your e-mail address to [email protected], and I'll see what i can do.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Go with bobcat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make sure you get a BIG bucket for it inclosed cab and heat. Bobcats run forever. And are easy to run. i wouldn't have anything else. buy one you would be sorry!!!!! tell me what you come up withwesport


----------



## cybermallinc (Sep 16, 2008)

I am seriously thinking about buying a 2 speed ASV PT-60 Tracked Skid Loader for year round use. Summer logging & winter plowing. 
ASV is offering 0% for 36 months same as cash! After trade I could afford to pay cash but the 0% for 3 years is appealing. I think all dealers are hurting. The salesman drove 30 miles round trip to get me & take me up to the shop to demo 3 new machines (PT-80, 70 & 60), then took me back home (door to door service). He even let me drive all over their nice grass lawn hills to show me what kind of hills it would climb. It was awesome! My question is: I have a 2005 JD 317 Skid Steer wheeled machine with 400 hrs on it for trade. It's super clean & has an enclosed cab with heat, sliding side windows, Hydraulic Quick Attach, Brand new "Super Flex" foam filled 12x16.5 Super Boss tires on brand new rims. The ASV machine I specked out is $46,000.00 fully loaded. Options include: 2 Speed, Cold weather cab enclosure which includes Wiper, Heater & Insulation. Rear Brush Guard for forestry work, Sliding Side Windows, Rear Window, Bolt On Lift Points for tying machine down, Trailer Hitch. My questions are:
*How can I avoid getting taken on the trade*? They haven't made an offer on the trade yet. *How do I haggle the $46k price professionally & ethically*? I need some of you experienced buyers to advise me. The JD 317 is only reselling on ebay for about $15,000.00 - $17,000,00
Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

ASV machines are cool.

But you're gonna have track issues.

Actually, we don't even rent tracked machines out in winter time because they sometimes run into trouble moving snow. 

Technically, ANY track can come off if it's not properly tensioned. And I think that's the majority of our problems.

But we have so many tracked machines, that in snow, we see a couple a week where the tracks come off. Keep in mind this is on the several hundred machines we have, so we're still alright, I just see it all the time.

The earlier CAT machines used ASV tracks too. Keep that in mind.

CAT makes a good machine, expensive, but good. Bobcat's are alright, I hated foot controls though. New Holland/Case makes a good machine, a little underpowered, but cheap. Remember, CASE means Can't Afford Something Else. 

It all comes down to parts availability and service.

If and when it breaks (and it will) who will be there to stand by their machine? Will it be your local CAT dealer? An independant mechanic? Who? 

If you need that hydraulic hose made at three AM, is someone going to do it? Will someplace even be open?

Do they have an emergency parts hotline? 

Do they have mechanics/parts available 24/7?

I can tell you flat out, FABCO CAT doesn't have mechanics available in the shop at three AM. You can call us, and we can wake a guy up and get him out to you, but after hours all we've got is parts guys.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

CaT/ASV is a good machine but CaT know's they have a lil problem with thier U/C.....

so they are offering a NEW track design that runs on ALL STEEL ON STEEL...:NOD: that's right  no more of this rubber nob's driven by a drum of roller's. oh' and now they are 2 speed.

they are offering this option at NO EXTRA COST, i think why is because they may have to pay ASV a royalty or something for every machine sold????Zodiac is that about right?

but if i was considering a track machine it would be one of the new 2 speed cat's.

ans as far as ethic's on buying a machine LOL. don't worrie about it youre the customer and they should bend over backward's for you, and have you told them you have a trade?...if not.. DON'T well atleast untill they give you a nut-cut price on the new one lol
send me a visitor mesage by clicking on the pic' by my name if you have any direct q's for me(i don' know much but i'll help you what i can) 

Zodiac is pretty hip on the CaT machines too......for a wash-boy 

EDIT: an i can tell you first hand that CaT has UN-SURPASSED part's and tech support at ANY hour of the night. i have a part's guy that will deliver part's to my jobsite's or shop the same day i order it.....oh' and i am 75 miles from the nearest Dean Machinery dealer.. now that is dealer support, i cant afford to have any other machine!

PJ


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I got the same deal on My new PT80, 0 Payments for 3 months and 3 years 0%.

I will never purchase another brand, I love my RC50 as well.

I HAVE NEVER HAD TRACK PROBLEMS OR UNDER CARRAGE ISSUES!!!!!!!!

I guess somebody did, complained about it on line, now everybody thinks that ASVs have track problems. News flash, Every machine has problems.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't be so hard on Case. They are relatively cheap, with a simple design that hasn't changed for ages and they are rugged as can be. We had an 1845c that we traded 5 years ago with well over 7000 hours on the second tach. And everyone knows how hard concrete contractors are on their equipment. Now we have an 85 XT and it is a bull dozer on four wheels. At 2300 hours and being a 99 model its still going strong. Don't get me wrong the new cats are awesome machines, But they seem to me that they come with too many bells and whistles to break. I would much rather have a more simple machine that doesn't let me down.


----------



## farmermatt (Oct 10, 2005)

there is alot of opinions based on the fact of "I own this so it is the best" Personally I own a bobcat s250 for my application I had no need to spend an extra 15k on tracks I plowed 4 inches of frozen sleet with it last year with no prob. bobcat makes a good machine with lots of choices I like mine very well and would buy it again given the chance seriously think about the 2 speed option for plowing I wish I had it and the next one will I have run powerjoke's CAT and it is a nice machine no doubt also more expensive, the cab is second to none but the coupler visibility is not as good and even grased up it is very hard to get the bucket off both are good loaders and would be my 1 and 2 picks seriously consider how valuable a 15k track option is worth to you when you cut one and you spend 5k+ on new ones


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

if the primary job of this machine will be snow then tracks shouldnt even be a consideration

i like John Deere but any brand will do what you need it to

i would pick from any of your local NEW skidloader dealers

2 speed is great but generally is in larger machine which will prolly cost more

have you ever run one? hand or foot controls shouldnt matter either if you havent run one i think foot controls are easier to learn but you will catch on to hand controls also


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a Bobcat Toolcat and am very pleased with it. It has a suspension (and a darned good one) which is pretty nice. The cab with air/dfrost is excellent. I chain-up all four tires and go for it with a hi-flow blower or plow depending on snow conditions.

Several people have noted the importance of dealer support. All I can say is AMEN. My Bobcat dealer is 60 miles away and they have not flinched in sending their mobile tech to my place for warranty work. I am a one-man show with my Toolcat so I cannot afford ANY downtime. I am very comfortable with my dealer's support and would buy from them regardless of whether they were selling Bobcat, CAT, Deere, or something built from Harbor Freight. (Well, I might have trouble with the HF one...).


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting my first skid steer or small wheel loader. I was down looking at the JD 325, and the cab was small. My knees were on the windshield (i'm 6'5'') and the window that opened above my head was kind of pointless. It was just hard to close, and in an odd posisition to close. And it had kind of poor visibility to me. 

Then today I looked at the New Holland L170. I liked the smaller physical size, the cab design was great and fit me perfectly. Very ergonomic. The outside visibility was great as well. I'm leaning this way right now. 

I also saw the Wacker Neuson WL25 articulated wheel loader at the snow show and I'm pretty interested in that. Only problem with that is the dealer is hours away. Which makes no sense really.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

was the seat back all the way in the JD the overhead dorr has its quirks but has its advantages you cant open a swing out door if the boom is up at all


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the seat was all the way back. Unless I was missing something in terms of putting it further back. When I saw the top opening door in the brochure, I liked the idea. But there doesn't seem to be anything that good to grab onto to move it down. It also seemed to bind and made the head clearance very low. Also couldn't get to any switches or gauges when it was up. 

I must say though, I was very impressed with the layout of the new cabs on the New Hollands. Everything seemed perfect. I have not driven one yet though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

my old man just bought a new 170 and the door is nicer but i am 6'5'' also and all of thse size machines are going to be a little tight especially if your not used to a skider


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh ya, its way tighter than a cab tractor, or a wheel loader. But so far, the NH seems to have the most room out of the bunch. I still have to go look at the Bobcats though. I'm not even going to look at the Cat's because the dealer is 70 miles away.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Peterbilt;586486 said:


> I got the same deal on My new PT80, 0 Payments for 3 months and 3 years 0%.
> 
> I will never purchase another brand, I love my RC50 as well.
> 
> ...


you refeering to my post?.....or Zodiac's? neither one of us has ever spent much time in or around a machine so we get all of our info off the net  lol



cretebaby;587582 said:


> was the seat back all the way in the JD the overhead dorr has its quirks but has its advantages you cant open a swing out door if the boom is up at all


Yeah!......i always tell all of my operator's to make sure to raise the boom and crawl out of the cab 



merrimacmill;587593 said:


> I'm pretty sure the seat was all the way back. Unless I was missing something in terms of putting it further back. When I saw the top opening door in the brochure, I liked the idea. But there doesn't seem to be anything that good to grab onto to move it down. It also seemed to bind and made the head clearance very low. Also couldn't get to any switches or gauges when it was up.
> 
> I must say though, I was very impressed with the layout of the new cabs on the New Hollands. Everything seemed perfect. I have not driven one yet though.


Merrimac: if cab comfort is important to you maybee you need to check out some other's. the CaT even has a prsurized cab, air-ride seat and suspended loader arm's, pilot controll's etc. but i am not saying it's the best either

Another thought pete:do you run youre's comercially? how many hour's?.....maybe you don't have as much rock as we do?

PJ


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i posted before i read youre last post....sorry

i completely understand about the dealer support deal, if you buy a Bobcat make sure you get the A-71 or the A-91 pkg so you get the 2spd and the pilot controll's. you wont be happy with the ol' jerk stick's if you spend much time on it

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;587578 said:


> I've been thinking of getting my first skid steer or small wheel loader. I was down looking at the JD 325, and the cab was small. My knees were on the windshield (i'm 6'5'') and the window that opened above my head was kind of pointless. It was just hard to close, and in an odd posisition to close. And it had kind of poor visibility to me.
> 
> Then today I looked at the New Holland L170. I liked the smaller physical size, the cab design was great and fit me perfectly. Very ergonomic. The outside visibility was great as well. I'm leaning this way right now.
> 
> I also saw the Wacker Neuson WL25 articulated wheel loader at the snow show and I'm pretty interested in that. Only problem with that is the dealer is hours away. Which makes no sense really.


We actually have had a 325 for 4 years, it's been a good skid but the cab is very tight inside. As far as the overhead door goes, I actually like it. You never have to worry about the wind slamming the door on you . I would have bought a Cat but they were 10k more then the comparable JD and I couldn't justify it for snow. My 325 in 4 years only has 275 hrs on it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

frankly anybody that has run a skidloader has had times when they may want to park it with the boom up maybe a foot or so and then cant get the door open

as far as the cabs go the cat was the nicest of any i have run


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ill have to find out what the model number was on the cat that i rented last month but i was not happy with the power. all the creature comforts in the world just no nuts to it. now the newholland 180 wow!!!!!!!!!!! balls to the wall, and super comfortable. everything just seems to be in the right place with the machine. and visiabilty in that thing has to be the best thing ever. way better than my bobcat and the cat.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;587848 said:


> We actually have had a 325 for 4 years, it's been a good skid but the cab is very tight inside. As far as the overhead door goes, I actually like it. You never have to worry about the wind slamming the door on you . I would have bought a Cat but they were 10k more then the comparable JD and I couldn't justify it for snow. My 325 in 4 years only has 275 hrs on it.


Ya I got a price for a 325 $37,450 with the hand controls, cab, heat, a/c, bucket, the whole deal.

I also got a price for a NH L170 (which is a lot less machine) $31,900 with cab, hand controls, heat, NO a/c, and a bucket. All the same stuff as the JD just minus the a/c.

Now with the spec differences, the JD seems like a better deal. But I'm just not as comfortable in it. And in my personal opinion its not layed out as nice. And I like the smaller physical footprint that it has than the JD. In the winter size doesn't really matter, in the summer I need to get into tight spaces. I know I'm comparing apples to oranges here considering these two machines have completely different specs and are in different classes. But the 325 is the smallest JD that you can get pilot controls on and the L170 is the smallest NH you can get pilots on.

Any other complaints about the 325?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MRUSSELL;311434 said:


> I Mainly Need It To Move Snow At Parking Lots From One Place To Another


Have you considered a Vee blade or Hyd. wing plow (DDizzard or Snoway) they will do the same job IF you're only trying to relocate with-in the same lot.

Of course if you need to load it and take it off site then a loader is your choice.


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;587979 said:


> ill have to find out what the model number was on the cat that i rented last month but i was not happy with the power. all the creature comforts in the world just no nuts to it. now the newholland 180 wow!!!!!!!!!!! balls to the wall, and super comfortable. everything just seems to be in the right place with the machine. and visiabilty in that thing has to be the best thing ever. way better than my bobcat and the cat.


I would say that you probably did not have a comparible model cat to the NH180 because in my opinion one cat has never lacked in was power. I will say that the visibilty in my original 246 cats is not the best but the new c- series has the best visibility in my opinion.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;587979 said:


> ill have to find out what the model number was on the cat that i rented last month but i was not happy with the power. all the creature comforts in the world just no nuts to it. now the newholland 180 wow!!!!!!!!!!! balls to the wall, and super comfortable. everything just seems to be in the right place with the machine. and visiabilty in that thing has to be the best thing ever. way better than my bobcat and the cat.


you really need to figure out what machine it was,

the radius boom cat's don't have near the visibility from the cab that the verticle lift's do, IMO

PJ


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

How about a Gehl? The 7810e is the most powerfll/biggest skid on the market right now.
The 2 speed will do 13mph,and it has the highest weight cap.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have had a few Case's and haven't had any problems for the most part with them. Everything has break downs when you use them as hard as skidloaders get used. All issues I've had have been minor under a few hunderd dollars and of those it's been just wear and tear parts that I would have had the same issues with any other brand. People that are knocking Case look at resale values! Case is only second to Cat in keeping thier values. 

If your looking for used and getting in cheap look at Bobcat or Gehl. They don't hold their new values so you can get a nice machine at a pretty cheap price. I hate bobcat controls, you have to work your upper body to turn it ever time! It has been a few years since I ran one so that might have changed. Don't know. No matter what you buy definitly get the two speed option. I don't use mine much in the dirt but always in snow removel. 

I love my 90xt but, I have been looking at getting a Cat or ASV with tracks. I have talk to some people that use these and say they work pretty good in the snow because of their track systems. Any other brand track forget about tracks, unless you want to waste alot of your time and fuel from what I know, but I've been told I don't know Jack on many things. If your going to use it mostly for snow get a wheeled machine. The only reason I'm looking at getting a track machine is because 85% of the time my loader is running is pushing dirt. I have steel tracks that I put on my loader for that and work pretty good but has nothing on ANY track machine in the dirt!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Any one catch that this thread was from feb of 07? He probably has his bobcat search completed for a while now.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark13;589894 said:


> Any one catch that this thread was from feb of 07? He probably has his bobcat search completed for a while now.


new questions have been brought up recently


----------



## edmonton (Jan 23, 2010)

*ASV Problems*

We have 2 ASV machines that we use for grading in the summer and snow plowing in the winter. The PT 30 engine seized at 430 hours and was replaced, but has never run right since. We also run the bigger pt60. Both machines do well in summer work...however. The track spun off twice on the PT60 just after purchase. The first time at 140 hours and the second time at 160 hours while driving in a straight line. Both times we were told that it wasn't covered. So think twice about track machines if you can't afford to replace the tracks at your own cost. The mounting brackets are a little week as well on the ASV's. We have had to have the PT 60 arms taken off and had new brackets welded on as the old ones broke off. The are a great machine for summer but can't stand up to the grind of winter work...at least that has been our experience.


----------



## edmonton (Jan 23, 2010)

*asv*

We have 2 ASV machines that we use for grading in the summer and snow plowing in the winter. The PT 30 engine seized at 430 hours and was replaced, but has never run right since. We also run the bigger pt60. Both machines do well in summer work...however. The track spun off twice on the PT60 just after purchase. The first time at 140 hours and the second time at 160 hours while driving in a straight line. Both times we were told that it wasn't covered. So think twice about track machines if you can't afford to replace the tracks at your own cost. The mounting brackets are a little week as well on the ASV's. We have had to have the PT 60 arms taken off and had new brackets welded on as the old ones broke off. The are a great machine for summer but can't stand up to the grind of winter work...at least that has been our experience.


----------



## edmonton (Jan 23, 2010)

*hmmm*



Peterbilt;586486 said:


> I got the same deal on My new PT80, 0 Payments for 3 months and 3 years 0%.
> 
> I will never purchase another brand, I love my RC50 as well.
> 
> ...


We have 2 ASV machines that we use for grading in the summer and snow plowing in the winter. The PT 30 engine seized at 430 hours and was replaced, but has never run right since. We also run the bigger pt60. Both machines do well in summer work...however. The track spun off twice on the PT60 just after purchase. The first time at 140 hours and the second time at 160 hours while driving in a straight line. Both times we were told that it wasn't covered. So think twice about track machines if you can't afford to replace the tracks at your own cost. The mounting brackets are a little week as well on the ASV's. We have had to have the PT 60 arms taken off and had new brackets welded on as the old ones broke off. The are a great machine for summer but can't stand up to the grind of winter work...at least that has been our experience.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Bobcat is hard to beat.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

*242 Caterpillar*

I have a 242 Caterpillar 2002 model. It has the hand control which is one thing I like about it. It also it rubber tire model not the tracks. I think replacement of the tracks are more expensive than the tires, that is why I would go with the tires. I would go with any of machine like, Case, John Deere, Bobcat, Newholland or cat, because it should be easy to find dealers that carry parts and can do the repairs. If you are looking for used ones check ironplanet.com, machinerytrader.com or ebay and you should be able to see what a used one is selling for, there are a lot out there for sale, and still have a lot of life left in them


----------

